# Beaver Tooth--Beware!



## Kaleo (Aug 2, 2017)

Hi, All:

Just thought I'd alert everyone here how dishonest Beaver Tooth is.

I was searching for a replacement handle for a 2-1/4lb half axe and I found this: https://beaver-tooth.com/collection...-cedar-axe-handle-american-hickory-single-bit 2" x 5/8" eye, right?

Nope. What I got after I ordered was a handle that would only fit a small hatchet, <1-3/4" x 1/2" 




Could be an honest mistake, right?

Nope. When I contacted them about the error, I was told I'd received what I ordered. When I pointed out the difference between the advertised size and what I'd received, I was told I'd ordered a 1-7/8" x 9/16" (Nevermind this isn't what's advertised NOR what they sent).

No apology and no offer to exchange or refund.

I noticed they sell "Crooked" walking sticks, but I didn't realize "Crooked" was Beaver Tooth's motto.

Buyer Beware!


----------

